# What happened to the "Groups" section???



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

It seems to be completely missing. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

it is gone on my screen as well


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, it's gone :shrug: What happened?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, it is, I will report it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some of the other moderators, do not know what happened with it, still waiting for Austin And Stacey to respond.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you for looking into it Pam!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm not worried about it, just thought someone should know.  Thank you!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If you type the address into the address bar it will still take you there, and it is still a functioning site once there you can post and reply, so I think just the link disappeared, not the actual page.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome guys. 


Thank for looking into that Nubianfan, that is good to know and appreciated.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks needs to go to Emzi00 as well because she is the one who first discovered you could still get there by typing the address in the address bar, once I was there I just tried responding to some posts and I could.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Oh Leslie *shakes head* They can all just call me Emma! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Emzi as well 

How sweet nubianfan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is Austins response 
"We still have groups, it's just on the navbar any more. I'm trying to remove the clutter and a program I set up for clicks said that was barely used in comparison to the other buttons. 

I don't like making changes, but when I do it's to aid in functionality r design."


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for finding out for us Pam. So from now on just type in the address bar, www.thegoatspot.net/forum/groups and it will take you there. It isn't a bad address to type or remember.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I'll try to remember it.  
I appreciate decluttering!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Can someone Post the address so we can type the address into the Address Bar while we are waiting, thanx and much appreciated.....


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here ya go:  www.thegoatspot.net/forum/groups


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank You!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sure no problem!


----------

